
Active shooter drills don't protect students or help stressed teachers - howard941
https://www.usatoday.com/story/opinion/voices/2019/05/23/teachers-active-shooter-trainings-ineffective-stressful-column/3754113002/
======
ntw1103
The article itself doesn't contain any research statistics, but links to one
site that did some research. The results of which were inconclusive. Also of
note, the purpose of active shooter training isn't to prevent the situations,
but to save lives if it does happen. I do agree that training for these
situations doesn't address the root cause, and I would love to see that get
addressed. Is there a technological approach that can be taken to help the
psychological and social issues that drive these events?

